
Show HN: Crocs – Write regex using python code - iogf
https://github.com/iogf/crocs
======
fisxoj
Another nice example of building regexes in a way that fits the surrounding
language paradigms: [https://edicl.github.io/cl-ppcre/#create-
scanner2](https://edicl.github.io/cl-ppcre/#create-scanner2)

------
Semiapies
A project I'll actually watch. The examples are verbose, but definitely
readable.

